# Specialized Epic und Specialized Stumpjumper - Thema: Geometrie und Vortrieb



## g.r.uner (8. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute,

also wie im Thema schon erwähnt geht es bei mir um ein Phänomen ^^:
Ich besitze ein Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Comp 05 (Bild im Anhang) und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike... Als ich allerdings mal das Epic (kein Carbon, sondern das normale Comp) gefahren bin, habe ich einen gewaltigen Vortrieb festgestellt (HAMMER BIKE!!!)... Und ich hab das natürlich versucht nachzubilden bzw. nachzustellen, damit mein SJ die gleichen Eigenschaften wie das Epic aufweist (=

Also hab ich mir erstmal Lektüre in Form von technischen Zeichnungen mit eingetragenen Maßen und Winkeln besorgt und kam zu dem Entschluss, dass die Geometrie beider Bikes (Größe L) eigentlich beinahe perfekt übereinstimmt... xD Aber wo liegt dann der Unterschied? 

Meine Vermutungen sind:

1) Das Sattel-Lenker-Niveau ist beim SJ zu gering -> zu wenig Vortrieb
2) Der Rahmen passt mir einfach nicht... (das wäre aber sehr unwahrscheinlich, da der Rahmen vom Epic mit dem ich gefahren bin auch Größe L war und somit die gleichen Maße wie das SJ aufweist)

So jetzt kommt ihr ins Spiel! 
1) Ich möchte wissen worin der Unterschied besteht
2) Welche Veränderungen am Bike bringen mehr Vortrieb (bzw. bessere Race-Eigenschaften)
3) Welche Lösungen sind dafür am besten (solche Tipps wie "kürzere Federgabel rein" sind auch herzlich willkommen)

Ich bedanke mich!


----------



## zastafari (8. Februar 2008)

...gerader Lenker, Vorbau drehen...

Edit: ...Züge und Kabel mal ordenlich verlegen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## g.r.uner (8. Februar 2008)

Inwiefern "Vorbau drehen" ?


----------



## zastafari (8. Februar 2008)

...insofern, daß nachher nach unten geneigt ist, der hat jetzt ne leichte Steigung...


----------



## g.r.uner (8. Februar 2008)

Jap ok! Und das heißt: neuer Vorbau muss her... gibts solche überhaupt?

Hier nochmal was sehenswertes ^^ Das ist echt unglaublich, wie ähnlich sich die Geometrien sind... aber trotzdem ist hat das Epic mehr Vortrieb...


----------



## zastafari (8. Februar 2008)

...nein, erstmal nicht neuer Vorbau:

Lenker lösen,
Vorbau von Gabelschaft nehmen,
andersrum wieder draufsetzen,
Lenker - oder nen Geraden - montieren.


----------



## g.r.uner (8. Februar 2008)

Ach jetzt raff ichs ^^ xD Naja muss mal gucken wie das aussieht ^^ Ich hab schon mal nen Fahrrad gesehen, wo die Gabel verkehrt rum eingesetzt war


----------



## g.r.uner (8. Februar 2008)

Sooo ich habs mal probiert... Aber leider ist nicht soo viel raus gekommen! Also das Sattel-Lenker-Niveau ist eigentlich annähernd gleich geblieben...

Keine Antworten auf die Frage, warum es trotz gleicher Geometrie beim Epic doch besseren Vortrieb gibt?


----------



## Lateralus (8. Februar 2008)

Der Hinterbau des Epic dürfte wohl etwas effizienter die Kraft auf die Strasse bringen. Dein Hinterbau schluckt Energie, der des Epic eigentlich nicht. Teilweise HT-Vortrieb. Das macht seeeehr viel aus und ist ja gerade der Clou des Epic. Sonst könnteste ja aus jedem Fully ein Epic machen. Da wären aber manche Leute sehr froh drüber, wenn das ginge Du vergleichst da 2 Federungskonzeote, sozusagen Äpfel mit Birnen.


----------



## Bassi.s (8. Februar 2008)

Hey,
kann Lateralus bestätigen, fahre selber ein Stumpjumper FSR von ´04 und bin das Epic (Modelle von ´04-´06) schon ausgiebig Probe gefahren.
Der deutlich bessere Vortrieb des Epics kommt vom aufwendigeren Hinterbau, ProPedal ersetzt Brain nicht mal ansatzweise, das Epid bleibt beim Beschleunigen auf ebenem Untergrung wirklich komplett starr, du fährst praktisch HT. Das SJ sackt immer leicht ein, vor allem subjektiv und bei kurzen schnellen Antritten kommt einem das Epic deshalb wesentlich agiler vor.
Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit einem Flatbar am Stumpjumper? 
mfg, bassi


----------



## g.r.uner (8. Februar 2008)

ok.. danke für die Antworten! Aber ich habe ja auch ein Lockout hinten drin! Das heißt, ich kann mein SJ zum HT machen... Habt ihr noch Vorschläge, wie ich den Vortrieb am SJ verbessern kann? Also was ich auch gemerkt hab ist, dass ich komischerweise!!! den Sattel beim Epic (L) höher stellen kann, als beim SJ... (Das merk ich, dass wenn ich aufm Epic sitze mitm Fuß fast nicht mehr auf den Boden komme aber trotzdem noch richtig effizient treten kann)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donrenaldo (10. Februar 2008)

uiuiuiui.... das macht mich ja sehr nachdenklich. Ich habe mir gerade genau deinen Rahmen ersteigert, wobei ich aber für nen Alpencross, auf mehr Komfort bei Dauereinsatz hoffe. Ich fahre zur Zeit ein Dynamics Blade Ultimate, mit dem von Ghost hergestellten Marathon-Fully-Rahmen. (www.zweirad-stadler.de) Ich hoffte durch den Rahmenwechsel den aus diversen Tests bescheinigten Vortrieb, bei gutem Handling und guter Tourtauglichkeit zu erhalten. Nun denn, wir werden sehen. Wie lang ist denn das Einbaumaß des Dämpfers???
Gruß
René


----------



## g.r.uner (10. Februar 2008)

Also Komfort kann ich im Moment gar nicht recht einschätzen, da man sich ja an jedes Bike gewöhnen muss... Ich bin wieder gerad beim einfahren! Und das heißt: Schmerzen im Hintern xD Aber wenn ich dann eingefahren bin, geht das... Eine richtig lange Tour bin ich noch nicht gefahren... Die Geometriemaße gibts unter specialized.com -> 2008 MTB-Modelle -> Archiv (ganz unten) -> 2005 -> Stumpjumper FSR -> Comp


----------



## donrenaldo (10. Februar 2008)

Hm... ich bin da hin. Da finde ich nur eine lange Liste an Spezifikationen und Ausstattungsdetails. Vielleicht schaue ich auch nicht richtig. Könntet ihr noch mal nachschauen und mich noch mal lotsen...? Danke und entschuldigt meine Blindheit...


----------



## g.r.uner (10. Februar 2008)

Sorry... das Archiv war doch unter 2007er Modellen...
Hier mal der Link (hoffentlich funzt er)
http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?arc=2005&spid=21561

es gibt die Geometrie leider nur für das Spec SJ FSR (also nicht für Comp)... das ist aber auch egal, da die Rahmen hundertpro gleich sind!


----------



## donrenaldo (10. Februar 2008)

DANKE!!!. Das ist scho mal sehr informativ. Aber... auch auf die Gefahr hin das ich etwas übersehen habe. Die Dämpfereinbaulänge, also das Auge-zu-Auge-Maß ist nicht dabei.
trotzdem viele Grüße
René


----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. Februar 2008)

Bist Du sicher, daß bei Deinem jetzigen Rad der Sattel richtig eingestellt ist? Du hast ja den Verstellbereich komplett ausgenutzt, und das bei einer gekröpften Stütze - sitzt also sehr weit hinten.

Gerader Lenker würde auch noch was bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephdeluxe (10. Februar 2008)

ansonsten kann unter anderem auch das Gewicht mitschuld sein. ein schwereres Rad beschleunigt einfach nicht so stark. F=m*a. besonders merkt man den Unterschied bei schwereren Laufrädern. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie die Gewichtsunterschiede der beiden Räder sind.


----------



## Lateralus (10. Februar 2008)

Ich glaube eh nicht, dass bei Modelle gleiche Geos haben. Poste doch mal die Daten hier. Ich bin mir aber eigentlich recht sicher, dass sowohl Geo als auch federungskonzept unterschiedlich sind.


----------



## g.r.uner (10. Februar 2008)

Naja Federungskonzept ist klar (= Gewichtsunterschiede gibts auch nicht sooo große... Mein SJ wiegt so um die 13kg und das Epic mindestens 12kg! 

Epic Maße 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SJ Maße 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Epic Geo 



SJ Geo 



Allerdings beides die 05er Modelle

Welche Sattelstellung bevorzugt ihr?


----------



## OKTAN (10. Februar 2008)

Die beste Sattelstellung ist die, die an deinen Körper angepasst ist. Das hat nichts mit Vorlieben zu tun, sondern wo dein Hüfte sich im Verhältnis zum Tretlager befindet. Ein Kilo Gewichtsunterschied ist subjektiv eine ganze Menge, wenn es um die Beschleunigung geht. Sattelüberhöhung (Vorbau) ist auch wichtig. Leider ist es noch nicht möglich aus einem Geländewagen einen Roadster zu basteln, auch wenn uns die Presse und die Marketingabteilungen das immer wieder erzählen.

Oktan


----------



## g.r.uner (10. Februar 2008)

Kann natürlich sein, dass wichtige Maße fehlen...


----------



## g.r.uner (10. Februar 2008)

Also: Ich denke, dass ich gerad ne Sattelüberhöhung von ca. 4-6 cm drin hab! Was ist denn eine gute Race/Marathon-Position?


----------



## singlestoph (10. Februar 2008)

ein fully das beim hochfahren und beim geradeaus fahren sich anfühlt wie ein hardtail

den vortrieb hat von einem hardtail 

.....


versuchs doch einfach mal mit einem hardtail, das ist sogar noch 1kg leichter 

s


----------



## g.r.uner (10. Februar 2008)

Ja das nächste wird auch ein Hardtail oder ein Epic sein...
Also in der engeren Auswahl steht dann Scott Scale und halt das Specialized Epic (= Aber das kostet (man glaubts kaum) auch ne Stange Geld... Und deswegen versuch ich natürlich aus meinem Stumpjumper das Beste rauszuholen... Ich sag ja nicht, dass das Stumpjumper schlecht ist... Es ist perfekt! Aber leider ist das SJ nicht für alle Bereiche ausgelegt und deswegen versuch ich die Geometrie für meine Ansprüche zu optimieren!


----------



## singlestoph (10. Februar 2008)

das mit dem vortrieb hat, vermute ich, aber nicht viel mit der geometrie zu tun

sondern damit dass es nicht federt 

ausser wenns wirklich heftig wird im gelände, darum der gedanke mit dem hardtail

du kannst natürlich einfach mal den dämpfer bei deinem SJ mehr pumpen oder blockieren

dann federts auch nicht

nur schleppst du dann halt das mehrgewicht eines fullys mit ohne die vorteile des hardtails zu haben

s


----------



## singlestoph (10. Februar 2008)

nur so zum richtigstellen

ich bin mal mit einem geliehenen epic einen marathon gefahren

funktioniert super, genauso wie ich mir das vorgestellt hatte

nur ich brauch sowas nicht, nicht mal im hochgebirge

seit ich mit 29" rädern rumfahre schon gar nicht mehr












ein softail hab ich noch und einen 10jahre alten freerider der seit drei jahren unbenutzt rumsteht und heutzutage wahrscheinlich sogar für ein tourenfully zuwenig federweg hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## g.r.uner (10. Februar 2008)

ja natürlich ist das ärgerlich... aber wie gesagt: man kann ja das Beste draus machen! Also halten wir fest und fassen mal kurz zusammen: Der größte Unterschied besteht also in den unterschiedlichen Dämpfüngstechnologien! Geometrie spielt da also nicht die Hauptrolle!

Gibt es Leute, die ein SJ als Race- oder Marathonfully betreiben und schon eine favorisierte Position auf dem Bike haben? Könnten diese mal ein paar Tipps einbringen oder auch einfach mal ihre Bikes reinstellen? (=

@ singlestoph: Ist ja interessant... 29"? Was ist da so vorteilhaftes dran? (Bzw. warum sind alle Bikes noch nicht 19"? (=)

Bis dann!


----------



## singlestoph (10. Februar 2008)

29" laufräder 

gibts ein unterforum...

kannstu nachlesen dass die besser rollen (über kleine hindernisse)

so eine art neue religion 



zum speci


das SJ ist halt eher der tourer das epic der racer

das sagen die ja auch selbst

wieviel langsamer du am schluss effektiv wärst an einem uphill müsstest du nachmessen am besten mit SRM kurbeln auf beiden bikes gleicher aufbau usw.

ich würde mal schätzen dass die zeit die du mit dem stumpi gegenüber dem epic verlierst höchstens die hälfte von dem ist was du vorher vermutet hättest

der kraftverlust und die bremswirkung vom SJ sind vorallem auch psychologisch

du hast beim immer offenen dämpfer den vorteil dass du auch im uphill oder auf wenig technischen passagen die volle traktion zur verfügung hast

beim epic musst du ja immer zuerst den ersten schlag abwerten bis die federung richtig funktioniert

alle leute die ich kenne die die dinger fahren oder verkaufen sagten mir bis jetzt dass das epic das optimale fully für hardtailfahrer ist

also entweder für leute die die letzten jahre hardtail gefahren sind oder für leute die eigentlich gar kein fully wollen

das ding ist super 

ich würde aber wenn ich ein fully fahren wollte eins nehmen das auch möglichst gut federt nicht eins das möglichst nicht federt

das ist jetzt ein wenig extrem formuliert aber ich gehe davon aus dass das epic am schluss in downhillpassagen doch nicht ganz soviel komfort und traktion bietet wie ein SJ

dann würd ich mir lieber einen blockierhebel für den dämpfer an den lenker bauen und das teil ab und zu einsetzen (ist auch wesentlich billiger)

ausser du willst beide fullys haben

und ganz wichtig: wenn du die kohle die ein fully mehr kostet als ein hardtail zusätzlich in das hardtail investierst kriegst du das ding vielleicht nochmals ein leichter also ca. 2000g weniger für den gleichen preis 



s


----------



## racejumper (11. Februar 2008)

Hol Dir ein Stumpy 2008, dann brauchst Du genauso wie Christoph Sausser kein Epic mehr. Das neue Stumpy 2008 gewinnt seit Monaten ein Test nach dem anderen. Wichtig, auch alle Privattester kommen zu einem göttlichen Resüme!!!! Der Stumpy 2008 ist der schnellste Fully aller Zeiten. Bergab und auf der Geraden macht er jedes HT platt. Gut Bergauf ist es ein bischen schwerer als ein HT, dafür aber auch der Rücken ein bischen jünger als beim HT Fahrer!!!! Stumpy 2008, auf gehts biken!!!! Sausser fährt seinen Epic nur noch auf Forstwegen. (Originalzitat)



g.r.uner schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> also wie im Thema schon erwähnt geht es bei mir um ein Phänomen ^^:
> Ich besitze ein Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Comp 05 (Bild im Anhang) und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike... Als ich allerdings mal das Epic (kein Carbon, sondern das normale Comp) gefahren bin, habe ich einen gewaltigen Vortrieb festgestellt (HAMMER BIKE!!!)... Und ich hab das natürlich versucht nachzubilden bzw. nachzustellen, damit mein SJ die gleichen Eigenschaften wie das Epic aufweist (=
> ...


----------



## g.r.uner (11. Februar 2008)

Na ok (= Mal sehen! Ist ja noch ein wenig Zeit bis zum nächsten Bike! 
Also Maßnahmen, die ich bis jetzt getroffen hab (um wieder aufs Thema zurück zu kommen):

- neue Reifen aufgezogen (2.00), die sehr wenig Rollwiderstand haben, aber trotzdem im Gelände einwandfrei halten
- Sattel angepasst (etwas vorgerückt, Höhe an meine Größe angepasst)
- das Sattel-Lenker-Niveau runter gebracht (indem ich den Vorbau umgedreht hab)

Was kann ich noch so feines dran machen?


----------



## Lateralus (11. Februar 2008)

- Dämpfer härter abstimmen
- Gabel absenken lol: theoretisch)
- Gabel härter abstimmen
- Flatbar montieren


----------



## g.r.uner (11. Februar 2008)

- wie teuer ist ne Dämpferpumpe bzw. wie bekomme ich den abgestimmt?
- ich glaub nicht, dass ich die Black absinken kann )= Wenn ja, wie?
- ich glaub auch nicht, dass ich sie härter einstellen kann )= Wenn ja, wie?
- was ist ein Flatbar?


----------



## flix f (11. Februar 2008)

Flatbar= gerader Lenker ohne Rize dh KrÃ¶pfung nach oben, die gibts dann noch mit 3-12 Grad zum fahrer hin gekrÃ¶pft, was die Handgelenkstellung natÃ¼rlicher macht, allerdings ist mehr als 9 nach "hinten" gekrÃ¶pft, unsinn

DÃ¤mpfer Pumpe zwischen 20 u 35â¬, ich bin mit der von Magura sehr zufrieden


----------



## g.r.uner (11. Februar 2008)

Welchen Lenker könntet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## karstb (11. Februar 2008)

Noname Alu Flatbar 15â¬ 145g z.B. Ritchey Pro oder beliebiges anderes. Zum Testen perfekt. Danach kannste dir immer noch was schÃ¶neres kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## g.r.uner (11. Februar 2008)

Danke!
Kann ich nun an der Manitou Black was machen?
Sooooo.... Weitere Vorschläge?


----------



## flix f (11. Februar 2008)

das sinnvollste ist der LRS an der Rotierenden Masse spaaren

dazu musst du sagen was du damnit fahren willst XC marathon: Nope atmosphere von Actionsports unter 1500g  im tagesangebot 270â¬ gibts diverse threads zu

(Reifen Mountain King oder RR08/leichte SchlÃ¤uche [Michelin Latex]/Tubeless kit) 

SattelstÃ¼tze Sattel, da ist viel zu hohlen.  StÃ¼tze KCNC Tiprolite oder SC Prolite (mit versatz) 

Auch beim lenker, ein leichter flatbar, Z.B smika oder KCNC kann gut die hÃ¤lfte von deinem Rizer wiegen (KCNC SC Bone 120g, gekÃ¼rzt 112g bei OS 31,8mm klemmung - meiner steht ab ende der Woche zum Verkauf, wird durch Syntace ersetzt, bei intesse Pm


Gut zum spaaren: Griffe Procraft superlite 18g  6â¬
Monty Lite Axle, schraubachsen 66g 8â¬ (achtung am besten die Breitere Version kÃ¶nnen je nach ausfaller knapp werden
Sattel Velo titanprolite 185g 30â¬ oder SLR/Speedneedle 

Vorbau Z.B.  Smika Prolite
Pedale eggbeater SL/Ritchey V4 Mountain (die Ritchey sollen allerdings nicht so haltbar wie Shimano sein)

Schnellspanner durch Sattelklemme (imbus Ersetzen) z.B. KCNC

wie erwÃ¤hnt Kurbel Xt 08/ ggf 07 vom Gewicht identisch

Kassette, wenn die aktuelle verschlissen durch Xt 11-32! ersetzen

viel Erfolg


----------



## g.r.uner (11. Februar 2008)

Was haltet ihr von den Modifikationen? (Wenns bessere Teile gibt oder wenn Modifikationen als sinnlos erscheinen, nur zu!)

Federbein: Fox Float Triad -> verbessern?
Gabel: Manitou Black Elite 100 -> RockShox Reba Team08?
Steuersatz: -> Can Creek?
Vorbau: -> Ritchey WCS?
Lenker:	Specialized XC Low Rise -> Ritchey WCS Carbon
Griffe: Specialized MTB grip -> verbessern? (können auch teuere sein)
Bremsen: Shimano M-525 hydraulic disc -> Magura Marta SL
Umwerfer: Shimano M-570 LX -> XTR FDM-971 
Schaltwerk: Shimano M-952 XTR -> verbessern?
Schalthebel: Shimano M-510 Deore -> Shimano XTR SL-M 970
Kassette: Shimano HG-50 LX -> verbessern, wenn verschlissen
Kette: Shimano HG-73 -> KMC X9 SL
Kurbelsatz: Custom Shimano Hollowtech, Octalink XT Spline -> Atik Titanium
Pedalen: -> Shimano M424? (wollte noch mit normalen Schuhen fahren können, falls ich mal die Klickschuhe net an hab)
Felgen: 	Mavic X317 -> DT Swiss XR 4.2D 240s + Schnellspanner
Sattel: Specialized BG technology -> Tune Speedneedle
Sattelstütze: -> KCNC Ti-Pro Scandium
Sattelstützklemme: lass ich (stell oft am Sattel rum...)
Reifen: wollt ich auch lassen (hab im Moment so gute (=  )

Was haltet ihr von der Zusammenstellung? Verbesserungen erwünscht!


----------



## OKTAN (11. Februar 2008)

Bei dem haufen Zeugs, das du da ersetzen willst, solltest du vielleicht wirklich über ein neues Komplettrad nachdenken. 

Andererseits macht es so ja viel mehr Spaß.

Oktan


----------



## g.r.uner (11. Februar 2008)

Naja ich glaub mit "nach und nach Teile ersetzen" komm ich immer noch günstiger weg oder? Der Rahmen ist ja ok und aber eigentlich das teuerste am Rad...


----------



## flix f (11. Februar 2008)

> Federbein: Fox Float Triad -> verbessern? so lassen
> Gabel: Manitou Black Elite 100 -> RockShox Reba Team08? die Reba ist gut, die  R 7 MDR ist leichter evtl Durin
> Steuersatz: -> Can Creek? warscheinlich nicht viel zu hohlen
> Vorbau: -> Ritchey WCS? F 99 oder Smika Prolite
> ...



mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## g.r.uner (12. Februar 2008)

Danke! Damit kann ich doch schon was anfangen! Gibts weitere Tipps bzw. Verbesserungen?


----------



## Lateralus (12. Februar 2008)

Naja, die Atik ist nicht unbedingt zwingend. Wenn Du vor hast, die weiter zu tunen mit FRM-Blättern usw dann würde ich die nehmen. Wenn nicht, einfach ne XTR 960. Gibts inzwischen für kleines Geld und es gibt sehr leichte und haltbare KBs. Schau mal in meine Galerie unter Komponenten.

Speedneedle ist Geschmackssache - ich finde den Toupe echt super bequem und relativ leicht mit 170 g. Würde aber wegen der 100g nicht wechseln wollen, ohne den Spoeedneedle mal getestet zu haben.

Ein Rad so aufrüsten und dann KEINE Klickpedale? Verstehe ich nicht...dann ist die ganze Aktion total überzogen...Dir fehlt dann die richtige Kraftübertragung.

Lern Deine Sattelstütze richtig einzustellen. Dann kannste die den Schnellspanner da sparen.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (12. Februar 2008)

sitzposition nach vorn verlagern mit gerader statt gekröpfter sattelsütze und vorbau ca. 10-15 cm länger.
aber bergab wirds aufregender!


----------



## g.r.uner (12. Februar 2008)

ich zitiere: "wollte mal mit normalen Schuhen fahren, wenn ich die Klickschuhe nicht anhab"... das heißt, dass ich Klicks dran machen werde, aber mit breiterer Fläche... Sind die M424 zu empfehlen oder doch nicht?


----------



## g.r.uner (12. Februar 2008)

Ich überleg mir gerad, nicht doch Rennrad zu fahren ^^ 
LOOOOL http://www.lightbike.de/Lightbike_3_3kg/lightbike_3_3kg.html
Ich glaub, dass es momentan das leichteste Fahrrad der Welt ist! 
Kennt ihr das leichteste MTB? Also ich glaub der leichteste Rahmen ist der von "Nordischer Rahmenbau - Yggdrasil"


----------



## kinesium? (19. Februar 2008)

g.r.uner schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> also wie im Thema schon erwähnt geht es bei mir um ein Phänomen ^^:
> Ich besitze ein Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Comp 05 (Bild im Anhang) und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike... Als ich allerdings mal das Epic (kein Carbon, sondern das normale Comp) gefahren bin, habe ich einen gewaltigen Vortrieb festgestellt (HAMMER BIKE!!!)... Und ich hab das natürlich versucht nachzubilden bzw. nachzustellen, damit mein SJ die gleichen Eigenschaften wie das Epic aufweist (=






pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> sitzposition nach vorn verlagern mit gerader statt gekröpfter sattelsütze und vorbau ca. 10-15 cm länger.
> aber bergab wirds aufregender!



....der Geisterfahrer hats auch schon erwähnt....die Sattelposition hat einen entscheidenden Einfluss auf die gefühlte Vortriebigkeit eines Bikes....das liegt zum einen an der Kinematik des Beine-Pedal-Systems und zum Anderen al natural an der Lage des Schwerpunkts...allerdings würd ich keinen Vorbau mit über 120 mm empfehlen, da es bergab dann nicht nur zur Überschlagsgefühlen kommt, sondern auch die Lenkergonomie sich ins deutlich träge ändert.

Falls es schon aufgefallen ist, das linke Epic hat eine gerade Sattelstütze ....ist nach Adam Riese bei sonst gleicher Geometrie vortriebiger.

Ich werd das jetzt aber nicht mit Zahlen begründen, da in diesem Forum anscheinend emoción mehr als harte Fakten zur Belegung von Fahrergonomie herangezogen werden.....oooooléééééééé


----------



## g.r.uner (20. Februar 2008)

Danke für die Antwort! 
Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich in unbestimmter Zeit ein Hardtail nach meinen genauen Körpermaßen zulegen... Der perfekte Rahmen (hab ich ausgemessen) ist der Cube Reaction 20" ... Bis dahin werd ich aber noch mitm SJ fahren und bin daher auch für weitere Beiträge dankbar! Wer Tipps für den Aufbau des Cube hat: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=322249


----------



## singlestoph (20. Februar 2008)

alsooo

aus ergonomischer sicht (zumindest das was man von rennradspezialisten der alten schule zu hören kriegt)
sollte man die sitzposition einmal gefunden (ausgemessen) nicht verändert
dh. sitzhöhe und sitzrohrwinkel haben mit beinlänge/hebelverhältnisse direkt zu tun

dh zumindest um die optimale kraftübertragung zu garantieren

dass man auf einem tourenrad, rennrad, cc-rennbock, dh-fully

nicht immer gleich draufsitzt ist mir auch klar, aber wenns ums treten geht dann find ich das schon

so dinge wie extra andere sitzposition fürs bahnfahren, triathlon oder so eher nicht

aber das sind schlussendlich auch philosophiefragen und modeerscheinungen

.....

ich will mit niemandem streiten

ich habs einfach mal so gelernt 

s


----------



## g.r.uner (20. Februar 2008)

Mh davon hab ich auch gehört, dass man die Sitzposition nicht radikal ändern darf... aber man muss sie erstmal finden ^^


----------



## mtdr (25. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
gibt es nicht auch einen passenden Brain-Dämpfer für das SJ? Vielleicht muß am Rahmen eine Befestigung für das Brain gebaut werden, aber theoretisch müßte es klappen. Somit müßte man an die Fahreigenschaften des Epic rankommen.
Gruß
mtdr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## g.r.uner (26. März 2008)

kp.... glaube nicht, dass du deswegen dann an das Epic rankommst! Der Dämpfer, der mit dem Brain gesteuert wird, sitzt dann ja immer noch an der gleichen Position: nämlich in der Mitte des Rahmens (im Gegensatz zum Epic: über der Kettenstrebe)... Und deswegen macht das Brain ein Fully net zum Hardtail 
Bis dann


----------



## -MaLi- (19. April 2008)

Aber ein SJ mit brain hat wohl noch mehr Allround potenziall, mehr Federweg ect pp


----------



## g.r.uner (19. April 2008)

Möchte ich das denn?
Bitte auf das Thema beziehen!


----------

